
Monotonic Versioning Manifesto 1.0 - azdle
http://blog.appliedcompscilab.com/monotonic_versioning_manifesto/
======
vidanay

       1. Software using Semantic Versioning MUST declare a public API. This API could be declared in the code itself or exist strictly in documentation. However it is done, it should be precise and comprehensive.
    

I know it's a derivative of Semantic Versioning, but this should probably be
corrected.

